# was Rock Hudson a fraud?



## harmonica

......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


----------



## miketx

All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


Means he was a great actor


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Harry Dresden

thats a real name?....and he was gay?...


----------



## bodecea

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


Was Roy Cohn a fraud?  Was J. Edgar Hoover a fraud?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Harry Dresden said:


> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...



You didn't know Rock Hudson was gay?  They've been talking about that  since the mid 60's.  Shoot.............even MAD magazine did jokes about him being gay back in the 70's.


----------



## harmonica

..one of my favorite movies is_ Ice Station Zebra_
I think he said that was his favorite also


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Means he was a great actor
Click to expand...

Means no one knew he was a pole smoker.


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Was Roy Cohn a fraud?  Was J. Edgar Hoover a fraud?
Click to expand...

Of course they were.


----------



## Sunni Man

I'm sure the studio heads in Hollywood knew Hudson was a demented fudge packer. But he was a good box office draw, so they kept quiet and made sure the press didn't report it.


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


He was an actor.

Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?

Homophobia makes you look stupid.


----------



## miketx




----------



## ABikerSailor

Sunni Man said:


> I'm sure the studio heads in Hollywood knew Hudson was a demented fudge packer. But he was a good box office draw, so they kept quiet and made sure the press didn't report it.



Wow.  Probably one of the more factual things I've ever seen you post.  Yes, because he was making so much money for the studios, they did their best to keep a lid on it.


----------



## harmonica

....one of the reasons for this thread is the racial/political crap is getting boring --SOS over and over
..and I was watching one of his 1950s movies...I like the 50s cars/scenery/etc


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

you fked up again!!!
1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
you = DUMBASS jackass


----------



## mdk

No, it's called acting.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't know Rock Hudson was gay?  They've been talking about that  since the mid 60's.  Shoot.............even MAD magazine did jokes about him being gay back in the 70's.
Click to expand...

next thing i know you are going to be telling me that lance bass is gay....


----------



## miketx

He was a good actor.


----------



## harmonica

> *Ginger* - "Rock Hudson."


....this is what Ginger wanted when the castaways on _Gilligan's Island_ found an unopened treasure chest  and were hoping what was in it
Plant You Now, Dig You Later


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


Rock Hudson was a great actor because he had to pretend that he was actually interested in Doris Day.


----------



## harmonica

mdk said:


> No, it's called acting.


but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Was Roy Cohn a fraud?  Was J. Edgar Hoover a fraud?
Click to expand...

Was Harmonica a fraud?


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Was Roy Cohn a fraud?  Was J. Edgar Hoover a fraud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Harmonica a fraud?
Click to expand...

Harmonica was a badass


----------



## fncceo

Was John Wayne really a Marine?


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
Click to expand...

If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?

I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.


----------



## rightwinger

fncceo said:


> Was John Wayne really a Marine?


Draft Dodger


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


He was acting...that's what actors do.


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
Click to expand...

no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
Click to expand...

So...he was obviously an incredible actor.


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?
> 
> I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.
Click to expand...

when you think--you fk up
look at post # 15
I like the 1950s color movies.....
.....some time ago I watched Rock in _Magnificent Obsession _....I like the old ''resort'' type scenery/*nostalgia* ......I don't watch them for the stories!!!!!
....so I was looking last night for old movies [as a do a lot ] and you know how YouTube works?? you search a subject--click a video---then a bunch of videos for THAT video/new subject pop up
...no--you fked up


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
Click to expand...

Did Patrick Swayze, Robin Williams and Wesley Snipes who all played women in movies) lie to get their parts? Were they frauds?

hahahahaha you are losin it, kid.


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
Click to expand...

not in my opinion
...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex 
he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great


----------



## mdk

Ian


harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called acting.
> 
> 
> 
> but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth
Click to expand...


I am sure the studios were well aware, but he kept his personal life private.


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
Click to expand...

Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.


----------



## harmonica

mdk said:


> Ian
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called acting.
> 
> 
> 
> but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure the studios were well aware, but he kept his personal life private.
Click to expand...

...---if the people knew---no romance parts


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Patrick Swayze, Robin Williams and Wesley Snipes who all played women in movies) lie to get their parts? Were they frauds?
> 
> hahahahaha you are losin it, kid.
Click to expand...

your post proves you are not only a jackass but a dumbass
HUGE difference there


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?
> 
> I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you think--you fk up
> look at post # 15
> I like the 1950s color movies.....
> .....some time ago I watched Rock in _Magnificent Obsession _....I like the old ''resort'' type scenery/*nostalgia* ......I don't watch them for the stories!!!!!
> ....so I was looking last night for old movies [as a do a lot ] and you know how YouTube works?? you search a subject--click a video---then a bunch of videos for THAT video/new subject pop up
> ...no--you fked up
Click to expand...

How nice for you.

And you posted this thread why?


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
Click to expand...

Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great 
Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor 
how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?
> 
> I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you think--you fk up
> look at post # 15
> I like the 1950s color movies.....
> .....some time ago I watched Rock in _Magnificent Obsession _....I like the old ''resort'' type scenery/*nostalgia* ......I don't watch them for the stories!!!!!
> ....so I was looking last night for old movies [as a do a lot ] and you know how YouTube works?? you search a subject--click a video---then a bunch of videos for THAT video/new subject pop up
> ...no--you fked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How nice for you.
> 
> And you posted this thread why?
Click to expand...

you mean the OP?


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> 
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
Click to expand...

So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?


----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> View attachment 264902



As I understand it, pretty much everyone who was anyone in Hollywood knew he was gay.  They just kept their mouths shut.


----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> He was a good actor.



I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.


----------



## Crepitus

harmonica said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?
> 
> I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you think--you fk up
> look at post # 15
> I like the 1950s color movies.....
> .....some time ago I watched Rock in _Magnificent Obsession _....I like the old ''resort'' type scenery/*nostalgia* ......I don't watch them for the stories!!!!!
> ....so I was looking last night for old movies [as a do a lot ] and you know how YouTube works?? you search a subject--click a video---then a bunch of videos for THAT video/new subject pop up
> ...no--you fked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How nice for you.
> 
> And you posted this thread why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the OP?
Click to expand...

What else would I mean?


----------



## Cecilie1200

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called acting.
> 
> 
> 
> but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth
Click to expand...


Harm, everyone in Hollywood knew he was gay.  The casting directors and studio people knew, and actively helped him keep it quiet.  How do you not know this?


----------



## Cecilie1200

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
Click to expand...


No, he didn't.  As I said, the studio people knew he was gay.  And even if they hadn't, do you really think, "So, do you like to fuck women or men?" is a part of the audition?


----------



## mdk

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
Click to expand...


I wish more people would keep their lives private in general. Some folks tend to share every aspect with the world and most of it isn’t even remotely interesting if I am honest.


----------



## Cecilie1200

mdk said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish more people would keep their lives private in general. Some folks tend to share every aspect with the world and most of it isn’t even remotely interesting if I am honest.
Click to expand...


Can't argue.  Everyone thinks they're on a Very Special Episode of Oprah, or something.  Tends to sap my will to live, having to hear the overly-intimate, vaguely slimy, and utterly boring details of people's lives.


----------



## boedicca

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
Click to expand...



Indeed.

I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.


----------



## Likkmee

miketx said:


> All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.


"Reared by whom? " Gomer ?


----------



## miketx

boedicca said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.
Click to expand...

His female costar in McMillan and wife did once she found out he had aids. So did Doris Day. I wonder if Amanda Blake was already dead then from the aids her gay hubby gave her?


----------



## Cecilie1200

boedicca said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.
Click to expand...


It's not as though I didn't already know he wasn't REALLY in love with Doris Day.


----------



## boedicca

miketx said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His female costar in McMillan and wife did once she found out he had aids. So did Doris Day. I wonder if Amanda Blake was already dead then from the aids her gay hubby gave her?
Click to expand...



Oh Puh-leeze.  The last movie Doris and Rock were in together was in 1964.  Rock did not have AIDS back then.  Susan St. James knew Rock was gay, but that didn't prevent her from working with him on "MacMillan and Wife".   Link to where she was upset about him being gay?  They were friends; of course she was upset that he had a fatal disease.


----------



## miketx

boedicca said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His female costar in McMillan and wife did once she found out he had aids. So did Doris Day. I wonder if Amanda Blake was already dead then from the aids her gay hubby gave her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeze.  The last movie Doris and Rock were in together was in 1964.  Rock did not have AIDS back then.  Susan St. James knew Rock was gay, but that didn't prevent her from working with him on "MacMillan and Wife".   Link to where she was upset about him being gay?  They were friends; of course she was upset that he had a fatal disease.
Click to expand...

Doctor bodey has spoke! I heard Doris day speak.


----------



## boedicca

miketx said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I love Rock Hudson's movies. My favs are Giant, Magnificent Obsession, All That Heaven Allows, Written in the Wind, and Pillow Talk.  I don't care about his personal life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His female costar in McMillan and wife did once she found out he had aids. So did Doris Day. I wonder if Amanda Blake was already dead then from the aids her gay hubby gave her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeze.  The last movie Doris and Rock were in together was in 1964.  Rock did not have AIDS back then.  Susan St. James knew Rock was gay, but that didn't prevent her from working with him on "MacMillan and Wife".   Link to where she was upset about him being gay?  They were friends; of course she was upset that he had a fatal disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor bodey has spoke! I heard Doris day speak.
Click to expand...


Linky?

And I do believe you are confusing me with my Evul Twin from the Antimatter Universe, boadecea.    She's the one with the beard.  I was here first.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was acting...that's what actors do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
Click to expand...

The studio knew he was gay

That is why they made him get married


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you fked up again!!!
> 1. you, also, try to magically, fantastically SOMEHOW know people's emotions from their basic, standard, sentences when NO emotion/emotional words are used!!!
> 2. see my above post--I like his movies and him as an actor
> you = DUMBASS jackass
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a problem with it why ask the question?
> 
> I don't think you are being honest about your feeling on the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when you think--you fk up
> look at post # 15
> I like the 1950s color movies.....
> .....some time ago I watched Rock in _Magnificent Obsession _....I like the old ''resort'' type scenery/*nostalgia* ......I don't watch them for the stories!!!!!
> ....so I was looking last night for old movies [as a do a lot ] and you know how YouTube works?? you search a subject--click a video---then a bunch of videos for THAT video/new subject pop up
> ...no--you fked up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How nice for you.
> 
> And you posted this thread why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What else would I mean?
Click to expand...

hahahhahhahhaah
it would help if you listened--read POST # 15 !!!!---I said it before


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> no--he lied to get those parts [  $$$$$$  ]
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
Click to expand...

....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???


----------



## idb

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was obviously an incredible actor.
> 
> 
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
Click to expand...

How do you know?
Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?

You seem upset about it.


----------



## harmonica

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
Click to expand...

I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
much more than the US government wasting $$$$$$$
hahahahhaahahahahhaahahhahahahaha


----------



## Pilot1

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a good actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frankly wish modern-day actors were as good at keeping their private lives private as he was.  Makes it almighty hard to lose yourself in a movie and forget that they're just acting when every detail of their lives is splattered all over the media 24/7.
Click to expand...


Entertainment, especially Hollywood is largely about fantasy.  It is ALL fake.  I agree with the above.  Nobody needs to know about their personal lives because when they play a role, that's not who they are.  They are actors, and live in a pretend world while working.  I think there is an element of angst produced by that fact, and a reason why some actors become activists to give them some semblance of being relevant for their huge egos and HUGE INSECURITIES.

From what I can tell Hudson was private about his Gayness, and he was well liked by his fellow actors and actresses.  Ice Station Zebra was a very flawed movie in many ways, but I still find it entertaining, and his performance pretty darn good.


----------



## rightwinger

Cecilie1200 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it, pretty much everyone who was anyone in Hollywood knew he was gay.  They just kept their mouths shut.
Click to expand...

It was rumored for years......I just didn’t believe it


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
Click to expand...


So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?

Hahahahaha
Fucking hilarious!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> 
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
Click to expand...


Prove he lied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove he lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You dont accept proof.


----------



## Hellbilly

miketx said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove he lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont accept proof.
Click to expand...


Sure I would.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove he lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont accept proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

hahahhahaha--you don't accept the truth --MT is correct


----------



## Death Angel

rightwinger said:


>


Clearly, something ain't right with that boy if he preferred men!


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you’re upset because a man whose job it is to pretend to be someone he is not pretended to be someone he is not?
> 
> Hahahahaha
> Fucking hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove he lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont accept proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahaha--you don't accept the truth --MT is correct
Click to expand...

In other words you got nothing.
Typical.


----------



## miketx

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahhahahahahahhahahah I know
> he's lied to the public to make $$$$$ [ fraud ] --I know you don't care about doing what's right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove he lied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dont accept proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure I would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahhahaha--you don't accept the truth --MT is correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words you got nothing.
> Typical.
Click to expand...


Classic
Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack your rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

*11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? *

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump TrumpTrump Trump


----------



## Hellbilly

When I ask someone to prove their claim, and they refuse, I can only assume he can't prove it.

Sorry douchbag you are mistaken once again.


----------



## miketx

Billyboom said:


> When I ask someone to prove their claim, and they refuse, I can only assume he can't prove it.
> 
> Sorry douchbag you are mistaken once again.


You dont accept proof.


----------



## Flopper

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

Acting is presenting a character which is often far different than the real person.  This is why we call it acting.  It's being someone you're not.  When I was a child I met Boris Karloff at a gathering at my uncle's home in LA.  I couldn't believe he was Frankenstein.  He wasn't very tall and he took the time to talk all the kids.  My uncle said, he was very refined, sincere, and never had a bad word to say about anybody.


----------



## Flopper

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Hudson was a great actor because he had to pretend that he was actually interested in Doris Day.
Click to expand...

Actually, they were very close friend who spent much time together.   Only days before he died, Doris Day said in one of her very few interviews, "“They had a small plane to get him to the airport. We kissed goodbye and he gave me a big hug and he held onto me. I was in tears. That was the last time I saw him — but he’s in heaven now.”


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Death Angel said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, something ain't right with that boy if he preferred men!
Click to expand...



WYEHO?


----------



## Flopper

idb said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> not in my opinion
> ...he doesn't have the acting range like say Robert Duvall
> ...he could've just pretended the female actress was a guy--same thing --different sex
> he reminds more of an actor like Harrison Ford---good but not great
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
Click to expand...

From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. He was close friends with a number of women such as Liz Taylor,  Carol Burnett, Doris Day,..


----------



## Flopper

harmonica said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so upset about Rock lying and making $$$$
> much more than the US government wasting $$$$$$$
> hahahahhaahahahahhaahahhahahahaha
Click to expand...

There was a need for him to lie about himself then.


----------



## Moonglow

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


Rock was an actor and even straight males have to act when coming onto or making love to a woman on stage or screen..


----------



## Flopper

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Rock was an actor and even straight males have to act when coming onto or making love to a woman on stage or screen..
Click to expand...

On screen love making is typically about as unromantic as it gets.


----------



## Vandalshandle

harmonica said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called acting.
> 
> 
> 
> but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth
Click to expand...



This is really going to shock you, and I don't like having to burst your bubble, but Truman Capote and Liberace were gay, too.


----------



## Moonglow

Flopper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Rock was an actor and even straight males have to act when coming onto or making love to a woman on stage or screen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On screen love making is typically about as unromantic as it gets.
Click to expand...

Especially if you can’t use your tongue.


----------



## Moonglow

Vandalshandle said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called acting.
> 
> 
> 
> but he would not have gotten all those parts  [  $$$$$$  ]  if he told the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is really going to shock you, and I don't like having to burst your bubble, but Truman Capote and Liberace were gay, too.
Click to expand...

James Dean was also and all theses entertainers were very popular all through their lives even though people knew.


----------



## Disir

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


https://www1.und.edu/faculty/christopher-jacobs/_files/docs/hollywood-production-code.pdf

Through out most of his early career he had to operate by what is known as the Hays Code or the Hollywood Production Code.  

He's not a fraud.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Hudson always bored me to death. He seemed to have only one acting emotion. Sleepy. As for his pride and joy, "Giant", I thought he stunk.


----------



## Flopper

Moonglow said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Rock was an actor and even straight males have to act when coming onto or making love to a woman on stage or screen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On screen love making is typically about as unromantic as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially if you can’t use your tongue.
Click to expand...

If you could see what contracts look like in regard to love scene you would probably find them really funny. For example:
Butt doubles to be used in all scene where the entire buttocks are shown.
Face an hand to be washed before any scene.
Left breast to be shown only if a lifter is used.
Each kiss is to be preceded by an antiseptic mouth spray
Penis to be confined so no erections can be felt
Sexual organs are not to come in contact with any part of the other actor's body.
All sexual sounds to be dubbed.
Sexual intercourse to be simulated.

The result is often a 2 min love making scene will last several hours as the scene is constantly interrupted for re-positioning actors, bringing in butt and breast doubles, and simulations of sexual intercourse. Close up scenes of a single actor's face or other body parts are often shot in a private settings.  The bottom line is there is nothing sexy about the filming of most love making scenes and the way they are made, the actors have no idea what the scene is going to look like until after editing.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo



  He was an actor.  It was his job to pretend to be other fictional people, different than who he was.

  Michael Caine and Christopher Reeve played a pair of faggots in Deathtrap.  In real life, I'm sure both of them were straight.  Does this make them frauds?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Crepitus said:


> Are you upset that Mark Hammel [sic] wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?



  Harrison Ford is a licensed pilot.  He can fly fixed-wing aircraft as well as helicopters.

  If, somehow, the opportunity arose for him to try operating spacecraft, he'd surely have a better chance of successfully doing so than most people.


----------



## Darkwind

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo


I think that Rock Hudson was an entertainer who affected My life, not one whit.


----------



## Flopper

Bob Blaylock said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.  It was his job to pretend to be other fictional people, different than who he was.
> 
> Michael Caine and Christopher Reeve played a pair of faggots in Deathtrap.  In real life, I'm sure both of them were straight.  Does this make them frauds?
Click to expand...

If actors, Rock Hudson or whoever played themselves no would bother seeing the movie.  Even the lives of movie starts are very interesting.


----------



## Flopper

Vandalshandle said:


> Hudson always bored me to death. He seemed to have only one acting emotion. Sleepy. As for his pride and joy, "Giant", I thought he stunk.


I agree.  Rock Hudson plays different roles but it's always the same character.  James Dean saved that movie.


----------



## Pilot1

Bob Blaylock said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel [sic] wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison Ford is a licensed pilot.  He can fly fixed-wing aircraft as well as helicopters.
> 
> If, somehow, the opportunity arose for him to try operating spacecraft, he'd surely have a better chance of successfully doing so than most people.
Click to expand...


Well, I believe Ford learned to fly after he made at least the original three Star Wars.  Anyway, there is very little similarity to flying a fictional spacecraft as an airplane or rotorcraft on Earth.  Also, he's had two mishaps.  One in a fixed wing, and one in a helicopter.  I'm not saying it was his fault or that he's a poor pilot.


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good enough to be a leading man called Rock Hudson.
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
Click to expand...


Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???


----------



## Crepitus

Bob Blaylock said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel [sic] wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harrison Ford is a licensed pilot.  He can fly fixed-wing aircraft as well as helicopters.
> 
> If, somehow, the opportunity arose for him to try operating spacecraft, he'd surely have a better chance of successfully doing so than most people.
Click to expand...


Can't find my giant eyeroll gif.


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elvis did a lot of movies also--but he was not that great
> Chuck Norris did a lot of manly movies--but he definitely  sucks as an actor
> how many movies you make doesn't mean you're a great actor
> Arnie the Sperminator made a lot of movies and he sucks
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???
Click to expand...

Things were quite different in 1955.  I was in high school then, I couldn't say I knew anyone who was gay.  People suspected it and their were rumors.  Openly accusing a celebrity of being homosexual in those days might well get you sued for slander or libel.  People knew so little about homosexuals, getting married quelched all rumors which of course is what Rock Hudson did as well as many other gays. Rock Hudson's public image remained untarnished, but his private life was somewhat torturous. He had a number of homosexual lovers, but continued to keep his sexuality a secret.  It wasn't until he announced he had aids did he admit to being gay.

Rumors of homosexuality were very common in the 40's, 50's and 60's in Hollywood.  Just to mention a few, there was Cary Grant, Randolph Scott, Katheryn Hepburn, Greta Garbo, Marlin Brando, Grace Kelly, Charlie Chaplin, Warren Beatty, Jack Nicholson, Clark Gable, Frank Sinatra, Marilyn Monroe, Errol Flynn, Steve McQueen, and John Wayne.  However, a marriage or a steady girl friend was enough to kill rumors.

Most people in 50's and 60's had no clear image of homosexuals. In general they were thought to be very effeminate and very weak men who dressed up like women and spent most of their time hiding in men's restrooms.   I can remember my grandmother watching Liberace on TV saying what a wonderful boy he is, so respectful of his mother.  As long as homosexuals kept it hidden, most people were willing to ignore the awful truth.


----------



## Pilot1

Flopper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, your point is that those actors are all frauds?
> 
> 
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can remember my grandmother watching Liberace on TV saying what a wonderful boy he is, so respectful of his mother.  As long as homosexuals kept it hidden, most people were willing to ignore the awful truth.
Click to expand...


Liberace was Gay?  I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Flopper

Pilot1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can remember my grandmother watching Liberace on TV saying what a wonderful boy he is, so respectful of his mother.  As long as homosexuals kept it hidden, most people were willing to ignore the awful truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberace was Gay?  I didn't see that one coming.
Click to expand...

You illustrate my point.  Back in the 50's and 60's, many people claimed his effeminate behavior was an act.  

Rumors and suspicions surrounded many celebrities.  Managers and press agents would plant stories in the media about girl friends, breakups, and marriages all to counteract stories of homosexual affairs.  Hollywood stars were slow to come out and announce their sexuality for fear of losing their box office appeal.  As long as they didn't actually say they were gay, they were safe.  The public was perfectly happy maintaining the illusion.  After all, wasn't that what Hollywood was all about, illusions.


----------



## harmonica

Pilot1 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....they didn't LIE about there sexual preference ----how how hard is that to understand??!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can remember my grandmother watching Liberace on TV saying what a wonderful boy he is, so respectful of his mother.  As long as homosexuals kept it hidden, most people were willing to ignore the awful truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberace was Gay?  I didn't see that one coming.
Click to expand...

he is another fraud
denied he was gay/sued/etc


> The Daily Mirror tabloid, which lost a libel case 20 years ago for suggesting Liberace was a homosexual, said today it wants its money back.


How About Refund? Tabloid Says of Liberace Libel Award
Liberace, the Daily Mirror and a libel trial fiasco...


----------



## BlueGin

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

Harrison Ford is a pilot. He could probably fly a spaceship


----------



## ABikerSailor

BlueGin said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harrison Ford is a pilot. He could probably fly a spaceship
Click to expand...


Sorry, but flying in space, and flying in atmosphere require different styles of flying.


----------



## skye

harmonica said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?
> Did anyone ask Hudson whether he prefers women or the other kind?
> 
> You seem upset about it.
> 
> 
> 
> From all accounts, women loved him, even thou they knew he was gay.  His wife, Phyllis Gates said she loved him when she married him and continued to love him after their divorce. ..........................................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phyllis claimed later in life that she never knew he was gay!  how ridiculous is that??  In Hollyweird everybody knew he was gay! Was she living under a mushroom???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can remember my grandmother watching Liberace on TV saying what a wonderful boy he is, so respectful of his mother.  As long as homosexuals kept it hidden, most people were willing to ignore the awful truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberace was Gay?  I didn't see that one coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is another fraud
> denied he was gay/sued/etc
> 
> 
> 
> The Daily Mirror tabloid, which lost a libel case 20 years ago for suggesting Liberace was a homosexual, said today it wants its money back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How About Refund? Tabloid Says of Liberace Libel Award
> Liberace, the Daily Mirror and a libel trial fiasco...
Click to expand...




Liberace denied he was gay? oh ok...


----------



## harmonica

Bob Blaylock said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.  It was his job to pretend to be other fictional people, different than who he was.
> 
> Michael Caine and Christopher Reeve played a pair of faggots in Deathtrap.  In real life, I'm sure both of them were straight.  Does this make them frauds?
Click to expand...

very idiotic ---it makes you look stupid because it's not the SAME thing --DUH
they didn't lie about their REAL lives to make $$$$$$$


----------



## harmonica

Crepitus said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> He was an actor.
> 
> Are you upset that Mark Hammel wasn't really a Jedi and Harrison Ford can't really fly a spaceship?
> 
> Homophobia makes you look stupid.
Click to expand...

1. no one is upset --hahahaha
2. no homophobia---that's like the word racism--it means nothing now
3. you look very stupid because they did not LIE about their real lives to make $$$$$


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miketx said:


> All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.



of course he was a fraud,he pretended to be a ladies man but was gay as hell. this thread should be closed. i mean everyone knows that.


----------



## BlueGin

rightwinger said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was John Wayne really a Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
Click to expand...

Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS. 

BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.

Why are liberals such assholes?


----------



## miketx

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he was a fraud,he pretended to be a ladies man but was gay as hell. this thread should be closed. i mean everyone knows that.
Click to expand...

So a lady man, I see.


----------



## miketx

BlueGin said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was John Wayne really a Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS.
> 
> BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.
> 
> Why are liberals such assholes?
Click to expand...

Hmmm...wonder how he injured his neck. Recoil?


----------



## BlueGin

miketx said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was John Wayne really a Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS.
> 
> BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.
> 
> Why are liberals such assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...wonder how he injured his neck. Recoil?
Click to expand...

A surfing accident.


----------



## miketx

BlueGin said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was John Wayne really a Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS.
> 
> BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.
> 
> Why are liberals such assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...wonder how he injured his neck. Recoil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A surfing accident.
Click to expand...

I heard of that band...butthole surfers....


----------



## BlueGin

miketx said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was John Wayne really a Marine?
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS.
> 
> BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.
> 
> Why are liberals such assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...wonder how he injured his neck. Recoil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A surfing accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard of that band...butthole surfers....
Click to expand...

I’m sure you’re a great fan of the butthole surfers.


----------



## miketx

BlueGin said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draft Dodger
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. He applied to the US Naval Academy and was not accepted. He also applied to the OSS.
> 
> BTW...He went into the entertainment industry due to a neck injury that ended his sports career.
> 
> Why are liberals such assholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...wonder how he injured his neck. Recoil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A surfing accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard of that band...butthole surfers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m sure you’re a great fan of the butthole surfers.
Click to expand...

Never heard them once. I don't knowingly watch faggots.


----------



## harmonica

LA RAM FAN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he was a fraud,he pretended to be a ladies man but was gay as hell. this thread should be closed. i mean everyone knows that.
Click to expand...

yes, I agree with MikTX--but the proper term would be ladyboy for LARamfan, yes?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

BlueGin said:


> Why are liberals such assholes?



  You might as well ask why flounders are fish.


----------



## Flopper

miketx said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I really knew about him was that he was born in Illinois as Roy Harold Scherer Jr. but he was reared in California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course he was a fraud,he pretended to be a ladies man but was gay as hell. this thread should be closed. i mean everyone knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a lady man, I see.
Click to expand...

In a way he was.  In the late 50's his audience was huge, a favorite with middle age to elderly women who idolized him.  He gave his first performance in Las Vegas in 1944 and became a regular in Vegas for over 30 years.  For many years, he was the highest paid entertainer in the world.

He was a child prodigy that began playing at age 4.  At age 7 he was memorizing complex classical pieces. At age eight, he met Paderewski and played a duo piano with him in concerts. In childhood, Liberace suffered from a speech impediment, and as a teen, from the taunts of neighborhood children, who mocked him for his effeminate personality and his avoidance of sports, and his fondness for cooking, and the piano.  At 10 he was playing popular music in local theaters and radio. In 1934, he was playing jazz piano with a school group. By 1939, he was playing classical concerts. At 20 he was playing with Philharmonic orchestras across the country. By the mid- and late-1940s, he was performing in night clubs in major cities around the United States, largely abandoning classical music altogether. He changed from a classical pianist to an entertainer and showman, unpredictably and whimsically mixing the serious with light fare.  Dispite his noticeable lisp and effeminate personality, he was a memorizing showman.  In Vegas, he played to sellout performances for many year, had a top rated weekly TV show, and became one of the most sought after guess star on the variety shows.  Weather you were a fan or not, you were almost bound to enjoy his music because he played music that people liked from old favorites to classical to jazz to pop to rock and roll.
Liberace - Wikipedia


----------



## 22lcidw

It must have been tough in that era for gay people. One thing though. There was literature on the internet that I read a year or two ago. Hudson led an underground organization of gay people who met each other and partied with each other. However the story went on that there was a pedophile angle also. True?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo



Like most of the homos that society embraces today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the other mike

Stony Curtis was the real deal.


----------



## Flopper

22lcidw said:


> It must have been tough in that era for gay people. One thing though. There was literature on the internet that I read a year or two ago. Hudson led an underground organization of gay people who met each other and partied with each other. However the story went on that there was a pedophile angle also. True?


I'm sure there is such a rumor but there are all sorts of rumors, most being unfounded.  Since gay men are not any more likely to be pedophiles that straight men it's most probably false.  

Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women.  In a similar fashion, gay people have often been portrayed as a threat to children.


----------



## Hellbilly

Butch_Coolidge said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Merica.
Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
This is what the right calls winning?
Pathetic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

you left out blacks? why?
obviously you are wrong
many entertainers come out as gay nowadays


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
Click to expand...


Minority=Blacks.
Gays are seen as mentally ill by the right.
No progress.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
Click to expand...

Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minority=Blacks.
> Gays are seen as mentally ill by the right.
> No progress.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

gays are mentally ill


> Compared to heterosexuals, the report found *gay men who killed themselves were likelier to have had a diagnosed mental health condition*,





> research has determined that gays and lesbians are among the U.S. subgroups at an increased risk of suicidal behavior,





> LGB youth seriously contemplate suicide at almost three times the rate of heterosexual youth.2
> LGB youth are almost five times as likely to have attempted suicide compared to heterosexual youth.2





> In a national study, 40% of transgender adults reported having made a suicide attempt. 92% of these individuals reported having attempted suicide before the age of 25.3


etc
Study highlights differences between gay, straight suicides
Facts About Suicide – The Trevor Project


----------



## harmonica

Flopper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
Click to expand...

but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers


----------



## Flopper

harmonica said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
Click to expand...

When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.

Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.

Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Flopper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like most of the homos that society embraces today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
Click to expand...


And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merica.
> Land of the free...unless you’re gay or a minority or a woman.
> We have made no progress in 50 years when it comes to equal rights.
> This is what the right calls winning?
> Pathetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.


----------



## Dick Foster

harmonica said:


> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo



Yeah he was a class A faggot just like many others in Hollywood  who pretend to tell others how they should live and what to think. Hell they can't even run their own lives.


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.
Click to expand...



Rock did came out  of the closet when he was about to die from AIDS.

Before he died he came out.


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> 
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rock did came out  of the closet when he was about to die from AIDS.
> 
> Before he died he came out.
Click to expand...

I have not found any public statement made while he was alive that he admitted to being gay.  Privately he shared it with close friends and it appeared in a biography.   This guy was so deeply in the closet, I can imagine him ever coming out even when he had aids.


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> 
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rock did came out  of the closet when he was about to die from AIDS.
> 
> Before he died he came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not found any public statement made while he was alive that he admitted to being gay.  Privately he shared it with close friends and it appeared in a biography.   This guy was so deeply in the closet, I can imagine him ever coming out even when he had aids.
Click to expand...



I think he did.....at the end when he had nothing to lose he did I think


----------



## Nosmo King

Harry Dresden said:


> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...


Marion Morrison?

There was another star from the fifties like Rock.

Liberace.

Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rock did came out  of the closet when he was about to die from AIDS.
> 
> Before he died he came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not found any public statement made while he was alive that he admitted to being gay.  Privately he shared it with close friends and it appeared in a biography.   This guy was so deeply in the closet, I can imagine him ever coming out even when he had aids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think he did.....at the end when he had nothing to lose he did I think
Click to expand...

He approved of press release that said he had Aids.  Remember this was 1985 and people knew very little about Aids.  There were claims that the disease was spread in bath houses.  There were claims that Aids was a disease that effected only homosexual men.  Then were was a case of women with aids and then others that were infected claim they never had homosexual relationships.  It wasn't until after Hudson's death that we really started pouring money into research and learned about HIV and ways it was transmitted.

In 1985 as it is today, saying you have Aids was not admitting to being a homosexual. When his biography came out and close friends like Doris Day and Elizabeth Taylor made documentaries about him the true of his sexuality came out, something he was never able to do himself. Strange, the legendary movie hero and image masculinity was never able to say to his fans, "I'm gay".


----------



## Frankeneinstein

harmonica said:


> ..one of my favorite movies is_ Ice Station Zebra_
> I think he said that was his favorite also


That was a good movie but my favorite Rock Hudson part was as police commissioner McMillan in the TV series McMillan and wife...I never knew he was gay until the 80's when "outing" was all the rage.


----------



## Flopper

Nosmo King said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
Click to expand...

The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.

Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.

Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.


----------



## Nosmo King

Flopper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
Click to expand...

Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.

It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Flopper said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> you left out blacks? why?
> obviously you are wrong
> many entertainers come out as gay nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely, there are fewer gay people among entertainers, proportionally speaking. Most gay people are in the closet, and it's very hard to keep a huge secret like that in a world that seems to be voraciously hungry to know all the details of the lives of celebrities, especially their romantic lives.  Many celebrities say it's much easier to live with the truth than the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but a lot more come out than when Hudson/Hunter/etc were entertainers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Hunter and Hudson were on top, very few people even knew what gay meant. To admit you were homosexual meant the end of your career.  In the mid 20th century, it would have been more acceptable if you admitted to murder than being homosexual. Thus these major stars did not reveal anything about their sexuality.  There was plenty of scandal and rumors but there was always scandal and rumors about Hollywood stars so the public payed little attention and they remained box office draws for decades.
> 
> Rock Hudson was so afraid of being discovered, he would send anonymous letters to lovers. When scandal of homosexuality arouse in the media, he or the studio arranged dates with gorgeous up and coming stars and fuel gossip about the pair.   He was so deeply in the closet, he never made a public statement about his sexuality while he was alive.  However, when he had aids he did reveal much to his closest friends.
> 
> Tab Hunter never admitted being homosexual until he was 75 years old.  In 2013 he married his partner of 35 years.  Unlike Hudson, Hunter established long relations with only a few people, namely Anthony Perkins and Allan Glaser who he later married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And now we have gender neutral bathrooms in public schools, and gay couples in every commercial on TV. I’ve never seen that many gay people in captivity. I didn’t know they existed. Must be in California. They have everything there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't blame that on Rock.  He never came out the closet.  He dated women, fed the gossip mill about affairs with women and even got marry to hide his true sexuality.  He did all the things gays were suppose to do in the 20th century.
Click to expand...


No. Definitely not blaming him. He was an iconic actor. We’ve just morphed into some weird stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flopper

Nosmo King said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
Click to expand...

It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.


----------



## Nosmo King

R


Flopper said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
Click to expand...

Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.

Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.


----------



## Flopper

Nosmo King said:


> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
Click to expand...

A lot of this is changing with the younger generation.

One thing that is changing is the stereotype of gays is beginning to die.  People look at Rock Hudson and say how can anyone like this be gay.  He simple does not fit the image of a gay man.  Then they see their neighbor, a Iraq war vet, a football player, manger of a little league team is now living with his male partner.  Destroying stereotype images of minorities is a major step in eliminating discrimination and bias.  The lack of stereotypes forces a person to see other people as individuals and not just members of a group with preconceive characteristics.


----------



## harmonica

.....another fraud was Richard Chamberlain that played in TV series with him romancing females in _Centennial, Shogun_ and _Thornbirds_


----------



## harmonica

Nosmo King said:


> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats a real name?....and he was gay?...
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
Click to expand...

...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain


----------



## Nosmo King

harmonica said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> 
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
Click to expand...

Have you ever wondered if a Faustian bargain ever worked out?


----------



## Flopper

harmonica said:


> .....another fraud was Richard Chamberlain that played in TV series with him romancing females in _Centennial, Shogun_ and _Thornbirds_


If we are to think that an actor is a fraud who plays roles that don't reflect their true self, then all actors are frauds because that is what acting is, playing a role.  In fact, the very best actors are capable of playing roles that are nothing like their true self.

 I remember as a child meeting Boris Karloff, the actor who made the Frankenstein movies and other monster movies.  In real life he was not particular large nor was he the least bit scary.  In fact, he was a really nice person.   My mother described him as a prince and a gentlemen.


----------



## Flopper

harmonica said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison?
> 
> There was another star from the fifties like Rock.
> 
> Liberace.
> 
> Were  the fifties less uptight than sixty years hence?
> 
> 
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
Click to expand...

In the mid 20th century, the choice for Hudson was between a successful career, wealth, and fame or no career at all and being ostracized by society.  It was really no choice at all.


----------



## Lysistrata

Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 50's were way more uptight than 60's plus people were naive about homosexuality.  There were effeminate men and masculine women but homosexuals were mentally and/or physically impaired lowlifes that haunted restrooms and ended up in mental institutions or jails.  They were no one's son, father, or brother.  They didn't exist in good families.
> 
> Liberace was nothing like Rock Hudson.  Liberace's trademark was his effeminacy and Rock Hudson's trademark was his masculinity.  Liberace was a favorite of middle aged and older women while Rock Hudson was the heartthrob of young women.
> 
> Take at look at Liberace in his 50's, TV show.  This guy was so gay.  Yet his fans completely dismissed his sexuality.  However, like Hudson he never admitted that he was gay and would arrange to be seen with young beautiful women to counteract any rumors of his homosexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mid 20th century, the choice for Hudson was between a successful career, wealth, and fame or no career at all and being ostracized by society.  It was really no choice at all.
Click to expand...




Gosh! are you Rock Hudson defense lawyer or something ?

Gee it gets tired.


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Hudson worked within the studio system.  There were, in fact other closeted Gay men and women in the exact same circumstance as Rock Hudson was in.  His sexuality did not influence his work.y to live a life
> 
> It makes no sense to erase the work he produced and the good will he left behind with facts that were of no consequence at the time?
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mid 20th century, the choice for Hudson was between a successful career, wealth, and fame or no career at all and being ostracized by society.  It was really no choice at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! are you Rock Hudson defense lawyer or something ?
> 
> Gee it gets tired.
Click to expand...

I'm something but not a defense lawyer.


----------



## skye

Flopper said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange that what he feared most in his life, the exposure of his true  sexuality became his greatest accomplishment in his death.  He brought Aids into the headlines and fund raising drives raised millions for Aids research.
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mid 20th century, the choice for Hudson was between a successful career, wealth, and fame or no career at all and being ostracized by society.  It was really no choice at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! are you Rock Hudson defense lawyer or something ?
> 
> Gee it gets tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm something but not a defense lawyer.
Click to expand...



then stop defending him.


----------



## Flopper

skye said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> R
> Rock Hudson's burden in his time was a burden imposed on him by society.  The disdain many people felt for homosexuality, and unfortunately still do, served an ignoble purpose.
> 
> Living a shadow life is no way to live a fulfilling life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it seems he lied for $$$$$$$$, and maybe also for the disdain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the mid 20th century, the choice for Hudson was between a successful career, wealth, and fame or no career at all and being ostracized by society.  It was really no choice at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh! are you Rock Hudson defense lawyer or something ?
> 
> Gee it gets tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm something but not a defense lawyer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then stop defending him.
Click to expand...

I'm not defending him because he doesn't need defending.  I've just been stating known facts.


----------



## dblack

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Means he was a great actor
Click to expand...


Thus, not a fraud.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lysistrata said:


> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?



The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.


----------



## Flopper

dblack said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Rock did tons of romantic movies .....of course he would not have gotten those parts if everyone knew he was a fruitcake homo
> 
> 
> 
> Means he was a great actor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thus, not a fraud.
Click to expand...

I agree, great actors don't play themselves or the same character in every film.  Some actors such as John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, Walter Brennan, Robert Mitchum play the same character over and over with little variation from film to film. They have huge box office appeal and I personally like their character but that's really not great acting.

Consider Dustin Hoffman, not one of my favorite actors but I believe he is one of the best.  He goes from a recent college graduate with no well-defined aim in life, who is seduced by an older woman in "The Graduate" to  "Ratso" Rizzo, a con man with a limp who lives off the street in "Midnight Cowboy."  Then he played Chief Dan George in "Little Big Man.",  Lenny Bruce the fowl mouth stand-up comedian of 50's and 60's in "Lenny", Carl Bernstein in "All the Presidents Men", Michael Dorsey/Dorothy Michaels, an out of work actor who becomes a star as a women in "Tootise", Raymond, the autistic kid in  "Rain Man", "Mummbles" in Dick Tracey, Captain Hook in "Hook".  Hoffman always went for challenging rolls which resulted in new characters with every film.  That's a good actor.

I don't consider Rock Hudson a great actor.  Like a lot of Hollywood stars he certainly was a charismatic figure on the screen and he created a handsome, romantic character that fit well into mid-twenty century action adventures and situation comedies.  However, his characters never seem to have much depth to them.


----------



## Blues Man

All actors are frauds in that they pretend to be something they are not


----------



## Lysistrata

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
Click to expand...


It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.

When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.

The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
Click to expand...

a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
you are living in unreality world


> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.


40 to 50 % !!
it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
Marriage and Divorce


----------



## harmonica

Flopper said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....another fraud was Richard Chamberlain that played in TV series with him romancing females in _Centennial, Shogun_ and _Thornbirds_
> 
> 
> 
> If we are to think that an actor is a fraud who plays roles that don't reflect their true self, then all actors are frauds because that is what acting is, playing a role.  In fact, the very best actors are capable of playing roles that are nothing like their true self.
> 
> I remember as a child meeting Boris Karloff, the actor who made the Frankenstein movies and other monster movies.  In real life he was not particular large nor was he the least bit scary.  In fact, he was a really nice person.   My mother described him as a prince and a gentlemen.
Click to expand...

wrong wrong ----
.....they would usually not get the hetero romance parts if they came out as gay ----they *pretend* to be hetero to get the hetero parts = fraud


----------



## Lysistrata

harmonica said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
> some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
> you are living in unreality world
> 
> 
> 
> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 to 50 % !!
> it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
> Marriage and Divorce
Click to expand...


Can you clear up your comment. It utterly makes no sense. My parents made a religious commitment to each other in a Catholic ceremony, then they lived it, even though they fought and mentioned getting divorced with me in the back of the car listening. They both knew.

I happened on some YouTube videos regarding ultra-Orthodox Jews seeking to be married, whose customs require them to fast and pray before their wedding day to consider what they are about to do and then each of them must wear white at their wedding. The bride wears white, and the groom, whatever he has done in his life and wears black, must don a white robe to stand at under the wedding chuppah to take his vows. 

Turning to Robert Mueller (I am not a Republican nor have I ever joined a political party): he has apparently always supported the Republican Party. But I think that he has taken several oaths, including that of a Marine, and he sticks by them, no matter where they lead. This shows a life lived with integrity and dignity.

You think that I am skipping around, but I'm not. It all leads to the same point. Once you swear, you swear. My father was right.


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
> some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
> you are living in unreality world
> 
> 
> 
> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 to 50 % !!
> it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
> Marriage and Divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you clear up your comment. It utterly makes no sense. My parents made a religious commitment to each other in a Catholic ceremony, then they lived it, even though they fought and mentioned getting divorced with me in the back of the car listening. They both knew.
> 
> I happened on some YouTube videos regarding ultra-Orthodox Jews seeking to be married, whose customs require them to fast and pray before their wedding day to consider what they are about to do and then each of them must wear white at their wedding. The bride wears white, and the groom, whatever he has done in his life and wears black, must don a white robe to stand at under the wedding chuppah to take his vows.
> 
> Turning to Robert Mueller (I am not a Republican nor have I ever joined a political party): he has apparently always supported the Republican Party. But I think that he has taken several oaths, including that of a Marine, and he sticks by them, no matter where they lead. This shows a life lived with integrity and dignity.
> 
> You think that I am skipping around, but I'm not. It all leads to the same point. Once you swear, you swear. My father was right.
Click to expand...

hahahahahhahahaha..................???!!!!!??
please do not comment on USMB unless you have graduated from 4th grade or above
you do not understand the stats of 40 - 50 %????!!!!!!!!!???!!!


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
> some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
> you are living in unreality world
> 
> 
> 
> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 to 50 % !!
> it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
> Marriage and Divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you clear up your comment. It utterly makes no sense. My parents made a religious commitment to each other in a Catholic ceremony, then they lived it, even though they fought and mentioned getting divorced with me in the back of the car listening. They both knew.
> 
> I happened on some YouTube videos regarding ultra-Orthodox Jews seeking to be married, whose customs require them to fast and pray before their wedding day to consider what they are about to do and then each of them must wear white at their wedding. The bride wears white, and the groom, whatever he has done in his life and wears black, must don a white robe to stand at under the wedding chuppah to take his vows.
> 
> Turning to Robert Mueller (I am not a Republican nor have I ever joined a political party): he has apparently always supported the Republican Party. But I think that he has taken several oaths, including that of a Marine, and he sticks by them, no matter where they lead. This shows a life lived with integrity and dignity.
> 
> You think that I am skipping around, but I'm not. It all leads to the same point. Once you swear, you swear. My father was right.
Click to expand...

ok, I'll let you on to  what it is
50% is *HALF* the population


----------



## Lysistrata

harmonica said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been through this. When is pence going to come out of the closet? When is this issue going to be resolved when the "president," who claims to be a heterosexual, will not own up to his promiscuity, his voiced fear of contracting an STD (his personal "Viet Nam,", his admission of sexual assault? The bibble-pounders love him. Which of his three marriages was the most "sacred"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
> some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
> you are living in unreality world
> 
> 
> 
> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 to 50 % !!
> it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
> Marriage and Divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you clear up your comment. It utterly makes no sense. My parents made a religious commitment to each other in a Catholic ceremony, then they lived it, even though they fought and mentioned getting divorced with me in the back of the car listening. They both knew.
> 
> I happened on some YouTube videos regarding ultra-Orthodox Jews seeking to be married, whose customs require them to fast and pray before their wedding day to consider what they are about to do and then each of them must wear white at their wedding. The bride wears white, and the groom, whatever he has done in his life and wears black, must don a white robe to stand at under the wedding chuppah to take his vows.
> 
> Turning to Robert Mueller (I am not a Republican nor have I ever joined a political party): he has apparently always supported the Republican Party. But I think that he has taken several oaths, including that of a Marine, and he sticks by them, no matter where they lead. This shows a life lived with integrity and dignity.
> 
> You think that I am skipping around, but I'm not. It all leads to the same point. Once you swear, you swear. My father was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I'll let you on to  what it is
> 50% is *HALF* the population
Click to expand...

And? Males are also *HALF* the population. All males are not in your political party. I went to the march in DC for women. There were many men there marching with their wives and girlfriends. Some of them pushed carriages with the fruits of their unity with a woman in them. They were loving husbands and fathers. Proud heterosexuals supported of each other. What are you trying to pull off? Are you trying to drive a wedge between heterosexual males and heterosexual females?


----------



## harmonica

Lysistrata said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left will never forgive Pence for his fidelity to his wife.  Never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a matter of his fidelity to his wife. Everyone is expected to be faithful to their spouses, regardless of their politics. It has been his aggressive actions against other women and LGBTs in society that has made him stand out as a sexual queerdo. He needs therapy just to live a life in American society.
> 
> When my father died, the funeral home gave me his wedding ring. I put it right back on my father's finger, as he earned it in 52 years of marriage in which he circulated in society while being faithful to my mother (who preceded him in death). We, his wife and children, knew where he was at all times; he was at work or he was home with us, and his paycheck was given to my mother to administer the funds.
> 
> The pig in the Oval Office has been married three times, taken vows three times, perhaps has been given a wedding ring three times. Which is the final time? Which does he consider to be "sacred"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a lot of humans can't live with each other = divorce
> some are so in love/love each other/need each other--then they kill the other
> you are living in unreality world
> 
> 
> 
> However, about* 40 to 50 percent *of married couples in the United States divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 40 to 50 % !!
> it's like eating/drinking/sleeping = HUMAN--NOT evil--NOT bad
> Marriage and Divorce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you clear up your comment. It utterly makes no sense. My parents made a religious commitment to each other in a Catholic ceremony, then they lived it, even though they fought and mentioned getting divorced with me in the back of the car listening. They both knew.
> 
> I happened on some YouTube videos regarding ultra-Orthodox Jews seeking to be married, whose customs require them to fast and pray before their wedding day to consider what they are about to do and then each of them must wear white at their wedding. The bride wears white, and the groom, whatever he has done in his life and wears black, must don a white robe to stand at under the wedding chuppah to take his vows.
> 
> Turning to Robert Mueller (I am not a Republican nor have I ever joined a political party): he has apparently always supported the Republican Party. But I think that he has taken several oaths, including that of a Marine, and he sticks by them, no matter where they lead. This shows a life lived with integrity and dignity.
> 
> You think that I am skipping around, but I'm not. It all leads to the same point. Once you swear, you swear. My father was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, I'll let you on to  what it is
> 50% is *HALF* the population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And? Males are also *HALF* the population. All males are not in your political party. I went to the march in DC for women. There were many men there marching with their wives and girlfriends. Some of them pushed carriages with the fruits of their unity with a woman in them. They were loving husbands and fathers. Proud heterosexuals supported of each other. What are you trying to pull off? Are you trying to drive a wedge between heterosexual males and heterosexual females?
Click to expand...

.....like I said, since you don't even comprehend 4th grade math/science, you should not be posting with adults on USMB


----------



## Flopper

Blues Man said:


> All actors are frauds in that they pretend to be something they are not


That's certainly truth.
However, it's pretty hard to find a real Superman these days.


----------

